# Poll: Frost free & sillcock brands!



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

What brand do you use?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry to invade the thread, but I will not vote, as I install whatever is in the spec book...

But I have a question.

Anyone have any encounters with this?
https://www.plumbersstock.com/files/xref/moen/hc400506pt.pdf

Brother in law says he has changed the cartridge 3 times (don't know why he didn't ask for help after the first one didn't stop the leak...) to no avail. The thing pours water constantly.

I have never dealt with moen first hand. The unit was already installed when he bought the house 6 months ago.

Can he call moen and get a whole replacement "stem assembly"? Will they charge him or is it a warranty thing.

This is why I'm a new construction plumber... I'm pulling my hair out already! Don't know how you service folk do it (keep your mind out of the gutter this time PC) 

It takes a 1225 cart.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Sorry to invade the thread, but I will not vote, as I install whatever is in the spec book...
> 
> But I have a question.
> 
> ...


Those are crap -- Had issues with every one we've installed.

What really sucks is you need to drill a 2-1/8" hole in order to install them, which makes replacing them with something else damned near impossible.

The last one was replaced with a two handle Arrowhead, which meant insetting a 12" piece of cedar into the beveled siding and then flashing the outer edges. It looked good when I was done, but it was a four hour operation.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Those are crap -- Had issues with every one we've installed.
> 
> What really sucks is you need to drill a 2-1/8" hole in order to install them, which makes replacing them with something else damned near impossible.
> 
> The last one was replaced with a two handle Arrowhead, which meant insetting a 12" piece of cedar into the beveled siding and then flashing the outer edges. It looked good when I was done, but it was a four hour operation.


Thanks for the tip WS, I just called a buddy at home who works for a local supply house and he basically told me the same thing. Junk. He said he can get a replacement though.

I made a suggestion to drill another hole and install separate hot and cold, but he said get the replacement.

I'm going to tell him to call moen and see what they say...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Those are crap -- Had issues with every one we've installed.


quite the opposite here , Ive got over 30 installed in a subdivision 4 years ago with zero callbacks on them.

I also have one installed on my own house and have had zero problems, when it does mess up its easy to fix.

what issues?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> quite the opposite here , Ive got over 30 installed in a subdivision 4 years ago with zero callbacks on them.
> 
> I also have one installed on my own house and have had zero problems, when it does mess up its easy to fix.
> 
> what issues?


This guy claims that it keeps running. All the time. Haven't been over to look at it but he brought over the cartridge and I laughed! Don't laugh, but ivenever taken apart what's behind that cart... He told me he just wants the whole thing replaced.

I'm sure I could figure out a rebuild on it, but what do you guys think?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> quite the opposite here , Ive got over 30 installed in a subdivision 4 years ago with zero callbacks on them.
> 
> I also have one installed on my own house and have had zero problems, when it does mess up its easy to fix.
> 
> what issues?


Water spraying out of the vacuum breaker.

Turning themselves on -- This really sucks when they're installed _*inside*_ of a garage.

Constant dripping and sometimes a steady stream.

One of our supply houses stopped carrying them altogether because of the frequent returns.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Water spraying out of the vacuum breaker.
> 
> Turning themselves on -- This really sucks when they're installed inside of a garage.
> 
> ...


Exact symptoms... I'm going to try and order a new one tomorrow... Oh boy!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> quite the opposite here , Ive got over 30 installed in a subdivision 4 years ago with zero callbacks on them.
> 
> I also have one installed on my own house and have had zero problems, when it does mess up its easy to fix.
> 
> what issues?


I've installed a crapload as well without any problems...
Great choice around here for homes near the ocean that want a beach shower...

Somehow a pressure balanced valve and a pan with a drain isn't going to cut it where the old one was a couple of globe valves and a showerhead on the wall with a small wood deck over stone....

I give them a frost proof hot cold hose bibb and what they hook up to it with a washing machine hose... Well I just don't know.... :laughing:

One less job that goes to a handi-hack because I have to do it by the book... :yes:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I use woodford, the best by far


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I have seen those moen's! Never installed one or serviced one yet.

Looks like guys prefer woodford! We used to use them, until the cost kept going up. About 32 bucks our cost for a 12"!

The arrowhead units (465 series) are much better than the old cap style vacuum breaker, or the big nozzle style (homeowner would often unscrew those and bust them).


----------

